# Lola Pics...........



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Considering you've all seen millons of pics of Alfie, thought I'd let Lola have her own thread!.................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she is such a pretty kitty, with gorgeous eyes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Bee she is simply gorgeous


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yes and she knows it lol

she's a little sweetheart


----------



## felineadorer (Jun 12, 2008)

Aww , she's gorgeous !


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

She is very pretty


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

She's gorgeous ! and deserves her own thread


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Bee-Lola is every inch a gorgeous fur puss


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, she is a very pretty cat Bee*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Awww, she is a very pretty cat Bee*


Yes she has a very sweet personality to match aswell.. such an affectionate little kitty!


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

I want her 

But as you won't let me, i'll tell you anyway SHES GORGEOUS


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

She really is so very beautiful - I'm sure she knows it and deservess to be treated like the exceptional babe she is


----------



## wolfgirl (Jun 30, 2008)

ahhhh she is so adorable and beautiful

wolfgirl x


----------

